# [RISOLTO] Conflitto tra pacchetti. Quale dovrei rimuovere?

## mrfabiolo

Avevo appena installato Blender con emerge. (settando anche molte USE flags qua e là)...

Ora, se provo ad aggiornare tutti i pacchetti mi viene fuori:

```
mrlogick@localhost ~ $ sudo emerge -auvDN @world

Password: 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/systemd-212-r5:0/2  USE="acl filecaps firmware-loader gudev introspection kmod pam policykit seccomp -audit -cryptsetup -doc -gcrypt -http (-kdbus) -lzma -python -qrcode (-selinux) (-ssl) {-test} -vanilla -xattr" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_2 -python3_3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_2" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4  52 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-power/upower-0.9.23-r3 [0.9.23-r2] USE="introspection -doc -ios (-systemd%)" 0 kB

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/udev-212-r1)

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-212-r5, sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration ("sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration" is blocking sys-fs/udev-212-r1)

Total: 3 packages (1 upgrade, 2 new), Size of downloads: 52 kB

Conflict: 3 blocks (3 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (sys-fs/udev-212-r1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=sys-fs/udev-208 required by (virtual/udev-208-r2::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/udev-208:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208:0/0[abi_x86_64(-)]) required by (virtual/libudev-208::gentoo, installed)

    >=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_32(-)?,abi_x86_64(-)?,abi_x86_x32(-)?,abi_mips_n32(-)?,abi_mips_n64(-)?,abi_mips_o32(-)?,gudev,introspection?,static-libs?] (>=sys-fs/udev-208-r1:0/0[abi_x86_64(-),gudev,introspection]) required by (virtual/libgudev-208::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-apps/systemd-212-r5::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=sys-apps/systemd-200 required by (sys-power/upower-0.9.23-r3::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    >=sys-apps/systemd-207 required by (sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

E' la prima volta che mi capita. Leggendo dalla documentazione sembra che debba rimuovere il pacchetto "sys-fs/udev". (che tra quelli in conflitto è l'unico installato). Oppure non aggiornare il sistema, ma mi rimarrebbe sempre il messaggio. Ma è sicuro rimuovere udev? (non so nemmeno che roba sia, ma dovrebbe fare parte del sistema base credo).

(anche perché se do "emerge @preserved-rebuild" mi prova a ricompilare vlc fallendo) (ma tanto ora vlc mi funziona lo stesso) (spero che sistemando sopra si sistemi anche questo).Last edited by mrfabiolo on Tue Jun 03, 2014 8:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sabayonino

 :Shocked:   urca allora non sono il solo.

pensavo di aver scassato qualcosa. nei vari smanettamenti di questi ultimi tempi ...

nonostante abbia forzatamente disabilitato qualsiasi forma vivente e non di systemd , quest'ultimo vuole prendere possesso del mio pc rimuovendo udev ! 

quella schifezza di systemd manco la voglio sulla gentoo !!

probabilmente mi sa che qualcuno ha toppato in qualche ebuild 

sto indagando .quandi al momento non ho idee valide al riguardo.

----------

## lollix01

SystemD integra udev quindi non ce nè bisogno.

Potresti però anche usare OpenRC al posto di SystemD, perchè SystemD è una m****** assurda, come GNOME che lo richiede e fortuna che non ne sono un utente!!! Perchè sarei passato a  XFCE che può avere gli stessi effetti.

P.S. Per usare GNOME c'è bisogno di SystemD.

Hello!                                                 :Smile: 

----------

## sabayonino

 *lollix01 wrote:*   

> SystemD integra udev quindi non ce nè bisogno.
> 
> Potresti però anche usare OpenRC al posto di SystemD, perchè SystemD è una m****** assurda, come GNOME che lo richiede e fortuna che non ne sono un utente!!! Perchè sarei passato a  XFCE che può avere gli stessi effetti.
> 
> P.S. Per usare GNOME c'è bisogno di SystemD.
> ...

 

systemd integra dei pacchetti "virtuali" di udev ...

Draghetto 4ever ... il piedone puzzolente non lo voglio !   :Twisted Evil: 

comunque ho torvato questo : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-992290.html

upower ... l'ho rimosso ma qualcuno tenta sempre di portarmelòo dentro.

(e lo vedo anche nell'output precedente in aggiornamento ...quindi mi sa che lo castro in qualche modo)

[edit] al momento mascherando l'update di upower , systemd se ne sta fuori da...

```
I] sys-power/upower

     Available versions:  0.9.23-r3 [m]~0.99.0(0/2) {doc +introspection ios KERNEL="FreeBSD linux"}

     Installed versions:  0.9.23-r3(19:53:02 03/06/2014)(introspection -doc -ios KERNEL="linux -FreeBSD")

     Homepage:            http://upower.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         D-Bus abstraction for enumerating power devices and querying history and statistics

```

```
# echo ">sys-power/upower-0.9.23-r3" >> /etc/portage/package.mask
```

[edit] PPS :  *Quote:*   

> All non-systemd users are recommended to choose between:
> 
> # emerge --oneshot --noreplace 'sys-power/upower-pm-utils'
> 
> or
> ...

 

...vado a provare

[ri-edit]

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -1 --noreplace 'sys-power/upower-pm-utils'  -a
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

non so cosa succederà al prossimo riavvio   :Evil or Very Mad:   (ora non posso)

----------

## mrfabiolo

Ho provato a mascherare upower ma mi dà lo stesso output. Se invece maschero systemd mi dice che devo smascherarlo in package.unmask

Ma dite che fra qualche giorno sistemano direttamente gli sviluppatori?

(anche perché io non l'avevo affatto smanettato troppo il portage, ho solamente installato blender con qualche use flag aggiuntiva... per il resto Gentoo l'ho installato da appena 3 giorni).

----------

## sabayonino

 *mrfabiolo wrote:*   

> Ho provato a mascherare upower ma mi dà lo stesso output. Se invece maschero systemd mi dice che devo smascherarlo in package.unmask
> 
> Ma dite che fra qualche giorno sistemano direttamente gli sviluppatori?
> 
> (anche perché io non l'avevo affatto smanettato troppo il portage, ho solamente installato blender con qualche use flag aggiuntiva... per il resto Gentoo l'ho installato da appena 3 giorni).

 

leggi gli ultimi edit del mio post precedente (smaschera upower e systema_coso_d   :Twisted Evil:   [systemd])

----------

## mrfabiolo

oh grazie. Ho dato l'ultimo comando che hai messo:

```
emerge -1 --noreplace 'sys-power/upower-pm-utils' -a 
```

Ora non c'è più niente da aggiornare. Sei un mito!

----------

